# crossbows in va



## Hokieman

John, 



I am writing in response to your question about the impact of crossbows in Virginia. In Virginia, we made crossbows legal for all deer hunters during the fall of 2005 (license year 2006). Prior to that they had been restricted to “disabled’ hunters. 



You will see from our license sale data, we have had about 10-12,000 of our archers evidently put down their bow and pick up a crossbow (~16-20%). From several other states experiences we had expected this. After 3 years, we have apparently also gained about 10-12,000 “new” archery season hunters as a result of legalizing crossbows. In Virginia’s case, this means about a 15-20% increase in archery season participation. We think this is a good thing. Also, we do not have any data, but we do not think that hardly any of these “new” archery season hunters were actually new hunters; but are just existing muzzleloading or firearms deer hunters who picked up crossbow hunting. 



In my opinion, crossbows can and will have a major impact on deer hunter numbers where firearms deer seasons are pretty limited and archery/crossbow seasons are very liberal. The best example of this is Ohio. If a deer hunter only has a week or two week firearms deer season and a 2-3 month archery/crossbow season; they are going to pickup a crossbow. This is not the case over ~2/3 of Virginia. In Virginia, our combined 70,000 bow and crossbow hunters represent less than 30% of our total deer hunters and they kill about 10% of our annual deer kill. 





Archery 

Year 
ResidentArchery 
NonresidentArchery 
TotalBow 
ResidentCrossbow 
NonresidentCrossbow 
TotalXBow 
Total 

2001 
57624 
2572 
60196 
0 
0 
0 
60196 

2002 
58941 
2666 
61607 
0 
0 
0 
61607 

2003 
57966 
2748 
60714 
0 
0 
0 
60714 

2004 
59092 
2980 
62072 
0 
0 
0 
62072 

2005 
58767 
2843 
61610 
0 
0 
0 
61610 

2006 
51777 
2529 
54306 
14785 
535 
15320 
69626 

2007 
48925 
2722 
51647 
19958 
882 
20840 
72487 

2008 
45752 
2370 
48122 
21391 
852 
22243 
70365 




The 2008 data is preliminary. 





If you have any questions or need any additional information, please don't hesitate to call. 



Sincerely, 

W. Matt Knox 

Deer Project Coordinator 

Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries 

[email protected] 

1132 Thomas Jefferson Road 

Forest, VA 24551 

BUS (434) 525-7522 

FAX (434) 525-7720


----------



## BigBirdVA

Point? It's old news anyway, and the key word in it is "*opinion*". 

Let me know when VA runs out of deer or buying an xbow license gives me more than the 3 bucks I can take now.



Oh I get it now! You're worried that people might actually hunt instead of chase.


----------



## Hokieman

Rick

stop being so parnoid. I thought you would like to read it. I was surfing the web and came across it. It has no merit to me other than feeling it might interest you and the readers of this forum. geez pal:mg:


----------



## BigBirdVA

It's been on the NJ and/or MI forums as anti-xbow rhetoric. I have a few emails from Matt on other numbers. He's the man to see if you want data.


----------



## Moon

*Crossbows are the least of problems for*

deer hunting in Virginia and I think anyone without an agenda looking at the data from the last few years will agree. Crossbows don't trespass on private pproperty, don't hang around private owners' property crapping in their yards and turning over trash cans. They also don't howl all night waiting for someone to find them. Long live the crossbow. Virginia and its property owners can certainly benefit from more hunters and less chasers.


----------



## Hokieman

Moonkryket -

HUH? take that pile of crap outta yah mouth son and speak some english.:shade:


----------



## Moon

*Your pathetic attempts*

to steer attention away from the only real problem for hunting in Virginia is comical..............................son and speaking of crap in ones mouth, your chin must be dragging the ground. I guess the next thing you will be discussing will be the affects of mechanical broadheads on Virginia's deer population:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Hokieman

No I think I will discuss Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## mmcaleer

I am not a fan of Virginia allowing crossbow hunters to hunt during the season as regular archery hunters. I think they should have followed Kentucky where hunters with traditional/crossbows have an earlier season than crossbow hunters. Just my 2 cents.

Even though I currently live in Texas I still consider myself a Virginian.


----------

